# Free Predator calls link



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2006)

just scroll to the bottom of the page
http://www.varmintal.com/coy5-20.htm


----------



## base3448 (Oct 1, 2006)

enjoyed the page and the calls


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 1, 2006)

cool link... thanks!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this one with us!
Sue


----------



## Cowboy (Oct 4, 2006)

ANOTHER GIMICK!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 5, 2006)

*HUH*



Cowboy said:


> ANOTHER GIMICK!



I downloaded the .zip file and it worked fine whats the
GIMMICK


----------



## Cowboy (Oct 6, 2006)

*Sorry*

I actually poseted the wrong thining to a free turkey call. That link is EXCELLENT!
I have the cheap electronic version and 3 different callers and have yet to call on in ...What call would be good this time of the year?


----------



## BCWhite (Oct 8, 2006)

I am going to build his el cheapo, I am new to GA, is it legal to use electronics call for Coyotes? Are there bobcats in GA?


----------

